# Vegas Warnings



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

Well i thought that since we have never REALLY met eachother (well most of us) before that we should put up some sort of warning labels about ourselfs and what to expect 

Man this is gonna be the best thread.

So for example: 
*Dave*: likes to wear womens panties
*Fire*: likes to wear leopard skin tights 
*PB*: likes to peep into the womens washrooms
*Sawheet*: carries ropes where ever he goes
*Burner*: is a closet ritz and pb eater
*DG*: looks up girls skirts

Now for my warning label
*J'Bo*
-eats more than a horse
-is furociously bitchy when she is hungry
-hates people who spit
-cant stand panty lines 
-is a morning person
-gets unbelievably excited when she is about to eat sushi
-hates people who chew with there mouths full
-gets really angry when people rush her
-needs to stop in every lingerae store
-is a neat freak
-doesnt like when people arent themselves
-NEEDS to hear house music
-hates when men ask her to dance and dont give her enough room to groove on the dance floor....cause if she like the track then she dances and doesnt care if no one else is...so give her space and just dance your  off


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

oh yes and if you touch my food...i will eat your finger


----------



## ZECH (Jun 8, 2003)

Does anyone else notice she just mentions guys only...
Are you wearing any panties??


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

yes there are only guys on there....so what are your warnings dg? anything but looking up girls skirts 

ummm i have no comment on the second question


----------



## Mudge (Jun 8, 2003)

There is a Vegas meetup planned? Is it a for sure? I'm not too far away.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> ummm i have no comment on the second question


That would be a no!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 8, 2003)

And I am a perfect gentleman!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 8, 2003)

Mudge, where have you been? Go to open chat and read the two Vegas threads!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 8, 2003)

Sometimes I can't keep up with Open Chat so I miss stuff


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

mudge we have been chattin about it everywhere and the weiners that cant go are getting peeved (at me anyways) its gonna be a blast.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2003)

I can't wait!


----------



## Dero (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> mudge we have been chattin about it everywhere and the weiners that cant go are getting peeved (at me anyways) its gonna be a blast.


Peeved at you...Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!!!
Who could do such a thing?????


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP

my friend KARY ODIATU just qualified for the OLYMPIA......yippee   holy fuq nuts i am so excited. i am so bringing my pom poms.


----------



## Fade (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> Now for my warning label
> *J'Bo*
> ...



hates people who chew with there mouths full?

I'll make sure that if I put too much food in my mounth that I'll spit some out just for you.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

great thanks fade


----------



## sawheet (Jun 8, 2003)

I SOOOOOOOOO   hate ppl who chew with the mouth open  smack smack AAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGG   WHY!


----------



## Dero (Jun 8, 2003)

I snore... Right,I'm not going...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

awww dero dont worry you can see us when we post pics on the site.....no seriously are you sure i cant just kill one of your family members you dont like and say they are being burried in Vegas?


----------



## Dero (Jun 8, 2003)

You'de do dat for wittle ol' moi?????
He,he...
No,I get along fine with all of them!!!
Thanks anyhoo!!!



Note to self,NEVER get J'Bo pissed at me!!!


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well i thought that since we have never REALLY met eachother (well most of us) before that we should put up some sort of warning labels about ourselfs and what to expect
> 
> Man this is gonna be the best thread.
> ...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 8, 2003)

What's wrong with wearing womens panties???  Fade's panties are skimpier then mine!!!  

I do have to admit I don't like it when he wears my panties though... he stretches them all out with his big ole package!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

its starting to get good....however dg, bf, dave, and fade...you havent posted your warning labels....how we gonna know what to watch for.

oh i thought of one more....if i see Vin Diesel...you guys are all gone'rs


----------



## butterfly (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm working on them


----------



## butterfly (Jun 8, 2003)

Here ya go...


Warnings about butterfly???
-I am NOT a morning person??? I???d rather party all night and sleep all day!
-I am a very picky eater
-I love to dance
-I always chew with my mouth closed??? unless I???m trying to annoy fade in which case I smack loudly
-Can get very talkative after several drinks??? sometimes too touchy-feely
-Fade and I are VERY affectionate with each other

Note to self: remember to only bring thongs to Vegas


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

i love those bf....

we will get along great...i will eat all the food you dont like...and we can dance all night.

truth comes out hey fade...you dont like people who chew with their mouths full either hey 

and bf there is nothing better to see a couple in love and all touchy feely so dont hold anything back.....pst can i watch? jj


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 8, 2003)

I masterbate loudly
I masterbate frequently
I masterbate in hotels
I masterbate in hotel bathrooms
I masterbate in bed
I masterbate frequently
I masterbate at casinos
I masterbate at strip clubs
I masterbate when I'm drunk
I masterbate when I'm sober
I masterbate frequently

so can I come?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

i knew you would come to this thread sooner than later (what a line to use at this time)


----------



## butterfly (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> .....pst can i watch? jj


Damn, don't tempt us girl!!!

Just remember what happens in Vegas STAYS IN VEGAS


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

Hmmm mine is pretty much like Crono's, except for the one in the strip club. I do have some standards!!!


Oh and 

-I look at nearly every single woman that crosses my path
-I snore 
-I have gray hair
-I take long showers. I am overly obsessed with hair and have to shave my arms and uh yeah there too!
-I can't look a women in the eyes while talking if she has cleavage showing. My mind gets confused and I can't figure out if I should be conversing with the left breast or the right breast.
-I will eat anything and everything I want. If you are on your diet don't sit next to me because I will order that triple chocolate cake just to piss you off!!
-I like my jeans to fit tight or snug. If I offend you because you are lacking in size deal with it, use a sock if you have to. Men.. blah.
-I like this thread it's fun
-I am extremely protective. Not jealous just protective of the people I am with. 


I think that does it for now.  oh and sometimes when I drink too much I tend to get a little overly flirtacious, and well sometimes end up without my clothes on... passed out on the neighbors lawn. But that just that one time.


----------



## Fade (Jun 8, 2003)

My list:

-keep your mouth closed when chewing your food
-any food is fair game for me
-I eat very fast (oink)
-when I drink my hands wonder
-not a morning person
-have to take my meds or...there goes the fun 
-x doesn't have much of an effect on me because of my meds
-can't dance but with enough to drink will try
-look mad but really I'm not
-practical joker
-quiet untill I get to know you
-sometimes wear Butterflys panties
-sometimes sniff Butterflys panties
-sometimes sniff my own....never mind
-can't tell if I'm being flirted with
-touchy-feely w/ Butterfly


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> My list:
> 
> -keep your mouth closed when chewing your food * What if it's someone elses food?*
> ...


 * uh.....  can I watch?*


----------



## Fade (Jun 8, 2003)

Hmmm Jbo and Pitboss both wanna watch.....could be interesting


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Hmmm Jbo and Pitboss both wanna watch.....could be interesting



I'd behave!! I'll let J'bo tie me up just to make sure....LOL like who wouldn't let J'bo tie them up?????


----------



## Fade (Jun 8, 2003)

We get the bed


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> We get the bed



Tied to a chair works for me. Wouldn't be the first time... LOL

I'm out of here.... let me know about Thursday night.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

Jodi's Warnings

1. I'm not a morning person but I'll get up for coffee and mmmm breakfast buffet at the Luxor - YUMMY!!  Unless I'm 
2. I snap my gum   But I don't chew with my mouth open.
3. I'm a lightweight and I like to think I can drink more than I can.  In other words don't let me do shots, even if I say I can handle it, because I can't 
4. I love dancing but I'm not very good at it (unless were getting down and dirty dancing and grinding  )
5. I have a Boston accent and some people find it difficult to understand me (especially words with lots of R's) 
6. Its Soda no Pop!
7.  I'm kind of peppy or bubbly maybe a better word but not dizzy
8.  I'm very hyper and talkative
9.  I snore a little but if I'm drinking I snore more.  (Don't worry NG - theres 3 bedrooms plus a guest house - LOL)
10. I Flirt and especially with alcohol 
11.  I'm blunt but honest.
12.  I'm a daredevil and will try anything once (except when it comes to food  )
13.  I Love Food!  

I'm sure theres more


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What's wrong with wearing womens panties???  Fade's panties are skimpier then mine!!!
> 
> I do have to admit I don't like it when he wears my panties though... he stretches them all out with his big ole package!!!




:SHRIEK!:    

Zoiks!  You went there!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

PB= i never knew you had to be drinking to hit on women? lol. but you wont be hitting on me cause i aint got any clevage 

Fade= k so it is noted that everyones hands wander when they drink...good thing i dont drink...or bf would be mine...

K it seems as though i am the only morning person...this is going to be hard to get all your asses outta bed....maybe have to jump on the beds naked singing to get you all the rise up. 

Jodi= as long as you feel the music and go with it...your a good dancer...if you force it then its over...i am sure your a wicked dancer ...blunt and bubbly...same here babe...we are going to get along just fine 

Dave= where the hell is your list? too long to post?


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well i thought that since we have never REALLY met eachother (well most of us) before that we should put up some sort of warning labels about ourselfs and what to expect
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

> Jodi= as long as you feel the music and go with it...your a good dancer...if you force it then its over...i am sure your a wicked dancer ...blunt and bubbly...same here babe...we are going to get along just fine



  You haven't seen me dance. OK, I'm not THAT bad but its alot fun so I don't care really..


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I masterbate loudly
> I masterbate frequently
> I masterbate in hotels
> ...




boy, I think you already CAME!  yes, bring ta-ta, too!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Jodi's Warnings
> 
> 5. I have a Boston accent and some people find it difficult to understand me (especially words with lots of R's)



I cannot picture this.  Sorry Jodi but I am going to LMAO when we meet.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

Its not that bad.  Besides your in NY, your accent is probably worse than mine.  Mostly its people from the south or midwest that give me funny looks.

I paak the caa in havad yaad!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Its not that bad.  Besides your in NY, your accent is probably worse than mine.  Mostly its people from the south or midwest that give me funny looks.
> 
> I paak the caa in havad yaad!



Am still going to LMAO. 

I have no accent, of any sort.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

hmmm ... where to start.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Am still going to LMAO.
> 
> I have no accent, of any sort.


  Great your laughing at me already and you haven't even met me.


----------



## kuso (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Am still going to LMAO.
> 
> I have no accent, of any sort.




Oh yeah? I bet you do for me!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah I have never met anyone from up north that did not have an accent!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 9, 2003)

TP probably sounds like Ben Stein....naw, too casual.....Maybe Lou Reed?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Oh yeah? I bet you do for me!!




LOL, yeah I am sure I do.

DG, lets not start on southern accents, 'kay.  Remember I lived in NC for years.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

I didn't know that! Oh, And I'm sure I have one!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> TP probably sounds like Ben Stein....naw, too casual.....Maybe Lou Reed?



Thou knowest me not.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I didn't know that! Oh, And I'm sure I have one!



Yup, lived in Durham.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 9, 2003)

This may be a good thing.

Okay then, Thurston Howell III. .....last guess. 
By the way, not all "Southerners" sound like Gomer Pile.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I didn't know that! Oh, And I'm sure I have one!



If you southerners stop reckon things you wouldn't have to be fixin' things.  

I lived in SC for a year!  They had difficulty understanding me.  I thinks it just cuz they were slow!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> If you southerners stop reckon things you wouldn't have to be fixin' things.
> 
> I lived in SC for a year!  They had difficulty understanding me.  I thinks it just cuz they were slow!


Like what??
I guess me and DM would have a hard time too then!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> If you southerners stop reckon things you wouldn't have to be fixin' things.
> 
> I lived in SC for a year!  They had difficulty understanding me.  I thinks it just cuz they were slow!



Sadly, I must agree.....a few slow folks around here....Unless there's a new Walmart opening....

Where'd you live?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 9, 2003)

OK...since I've decided to make the trip here goes:

Social drinking...never heard of it
THINK I can drink anyone under the table...shots included...emphasis on THINK 
Luv to dance....but hate dancing to Hip-Hop
All about the underground house/techno/trance tunes 
HATE not having room to dance
Shy at first....until I know you
Act craze when I'm drinking...talk too much too
Have no idea when someone is hittin' on me... 
Rarely sleep
LUV food....always hungry 
Not cocky at all....but some people THINK I am...whatever... 
Bodyhair phobic

There's plenty more but goota keep some things a secret


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> This may be a good thing.
> 
> Okay then, Thurston Howell III. .....last guess.
> By the way, not all "Southerners" sound like Gomer Pile.



If you came to Vegas, and we met, you'd be quite suprised.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> THINK I can drink anyone under the table...shots included...emphasis on THINK



I'll be happy to dispell this myth for you.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Sadly, I must agree.....a few slow folks around here....Unless there's a new Walmart opening....
> 
> Where'd you live?



Greenville/Spartanburg area


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> If you came to Vegas, and we met, you'd be quite suprised.



Sorry, DaMayor is just too dirt-damn-poor to make it.....oh whoa is me, yada yada yada.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Greenville/Spartanburg area


Did you like it??


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Did you like it??


  Hell no, people there were weird.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

since I'm very lazy, I'll use Fade's list as a starting point for the both of us ...

-keep your mouth closed when chewing your food
-when I drink my hands wonder as do the Mrs'
-I'm a morning person
-x 
-I can dance but would rather watch the missus corrupt some poor soul ... or better yet, watch her shake it down with some hottie! 
-on that note, those that are offended by ladies dancing together in a sexual way, do not hang around the missus and I. 
-I have an attention span of about 5 minutes while on vacation
-quiet while I'm sleeping
-touchy-feely w/ the missus and those that I know and have given the ok 

PB wrote:
-I am extremely protective. Not jealous just protective of the people I am with.  I'd like to think of it as being just on the watch for trouble.   I do keep eye contact with the missus and any other ladies that dance with men in a club.  Some men take things too far and I always watch for the nod that some interfernce is needed - especially with how the missus bumps and grinds.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Act craze when I'm drinking...talk too much too - * Me too, I don't shut up *
> Have no idea when someone is hittin' on me... *Better Learn *


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

No warnings from me.  You'll have to figure them out.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> OK...since I've decided to make the trip here goes:
> 
> Social drinking...never heard of it
> ...


Fade and I love techno and the real hard stuff... we took my now 15 yr old to see Rob Zombie for his first concert!!!

I'll take that drinking bet!!!  A lightweight I am not 

I think we are going to get along great!!!  So glad you decided to make the trip!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

Oh and since Houston is like the 4th largest city in the States and growing up around so many different people, I do NOT have a hick accent... that is unless I'm around my mom's family, then it all comes out ya'll!


----------



## Pepper (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hell no, people there were weird.



Huh? Must have been more Spartanburg than Greenille!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 9, 2003)

Pssssssst, Pepper.....She ain't from around here.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Jodi's Warnings
> 
> 3. I'm a lightweight and I like to think I can drink more than I can.  In other words don't let me do shots, even if I say I can handle it, because I can't
> ...



I'll buy you the first round. 
I'll buy you the second round.
I'll buy then 4 rounds.

Boy to have some dares for you and some may include food... whip cream, chocolate, bananas, honey and got to have the PB in there too!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> OK...since I've decided to make the trip here goes:
> 
> Social drinking...never heard of it
> ...



FF= give us some space and we are gonna tear up the floor  everyone is shy at first until you get to know them....well except me that is....right NT....

Jodi= please you cant be that bad...its all in the hips babe....practice on the swiss ball 

NO ONE can laugh at the way i say "about" or "theatre" and no i do not sound english....Canadians just talk better  right Dero..

I think that we all have pretty much the same lists here so we will all get along just great as long as we are hairless, give eachother room to dance and we better all watch out for the hands when we drink cause there could be some serious threads happening. 

I am the designated driver so no one has to worry about anything....i can have one drink...be toasted and still not blow over


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> PB= i never knew you had to be drinking to hit on women? lol. but you wont be hitting on me cause i aint got any clevage


 * Hey I don't have to be drinking... I'm just that much worse of a flirt when drinking.  And J'bo sweetie I'll take you just the way you are. You are extremely lickable from head to toe!!*



> Fade= k so it is noted that everyones hands wander when they drink...good thing i dont drink...or bf would be mine...


 *Oh great there goes the get drunk plan... *



> K it seems as though i am the only morning person...this is going to be hard to get all your asses outta bed....maybe have to jump on the beds naked singing to get you all the rise up.


* Did I say I was a morning person?? My mistake. I'll make sure to get me my room number for that wake up call. Might want to start early. You'll need at least a good hour or so to get me of... out of bed  *


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> FF= give us some space and we are gonna tear up the floor  everyone is shy at first until you get to know them....well except me that is....right NT....



nope, not shy

Watch our hands on the dance floor  ... on vacation


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

Pepper - Sorry, but I really hated it there.  I've lived many places and that one is not a place I'd return to.  I live in Taylors to be exact.  

FF - Bring it on Babe!  

Pitboss:  LMAO!!! You want me to puke! 

J'Bo - Regular dancing I'm not that bad.  BUT - I can grind with the best of em


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> J'Bo - Regular dancing I'm not that bad.  BUT - I can grind with the best of em



this grinding thing you speak of ... does it require that you are plied with alcohol?  PB ... remember to read this response and make serious note of it.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> Pitboss:  LMAO!!! You want me to puke!



Okay then you buy me the drinks and supply the food!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> this grinding thing you speak of ... does it require that you are plied with alcohol?  PB ... remember to read this response and make serious note of it.



 Alcohol is always a necessity.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

Hypothetically speaking, if i was to go, if people do not swoon when i walk past them they get a mandatory/complimentary punch in the stomach.

And "Seriousness" in general is something i disagree with quite seriously.

And irony pisses me off.

In a funny and yet unfunny sort of way.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

Love the new addition to your sig Rob.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah what's up with that dig???


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

With all the talk of alcohol and grinding, I can tell there is going to be some bumping going on!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

I think I'll drink water and watch everyone else!
And take notes!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I think I'll drink water and watch everyone else!
> And take notes!



I'm with you, except it won't be water for me.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Love the new addition to your sig Rob.




That there's been prevalent for several weeks.

So very apt, methinks. You don't just let a quote like that drift off unnoticed into cyber-space.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

I'll grab the seat next to you TP & DG ... we'll make sure we have a great view of the happenings.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I'm with you, except it won't be water for me.




Methylated spirits and bleach?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'll grab the seat next to you TP & DG ... we'll make sure we have a great view of the happenings.



Look forward to it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> That there's been prevalent for several weeks.
> 
> So very apt, methinks. You don't just let a quote like that drift off unnoticed into cyber-space.



Jeez, I only noticed it at the end of last week.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

I was talking about your title TCD...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'll grab the seat next to you TP & DG ... we'll make sure we have a great view of the happenings.


Save a seat for fade!

(He's at the movies right now... took Tyler to see Little Nemo)


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Jeez, I only noticed it at the end of last week.




Looks like you missed the thread where i unveiled all your secrets too, such as wearing women's underwear (which i want back by the way, you thieving gypsy bastard).


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I was talking about your title TCD...




The title is based on fact, reality and competition.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

Or, its based on a biased survey.  I care not, as you probably are significantly smarter than I am, point simply is that that test was assinine.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Or, its based on a biased survey.  I care not, as you probably are significantly smarter than I am, point simply is that that test was *assinine*.




Case point: "Asinine".


I'll give you the benfit of the doubt, however, and call it a typing error.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

On a side note, the one thing i seriously hate about highlighting the illiteracy of others is that i get really paranoid of making them myself, and have to proof-read each post about four or five times to ensure i don't leave myself open for attack.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> On a side note, the one thing i seriously hate about highlighting the illiteracy of others is that i get really paranoid of making them myself, and have to proof-read each post about four or five times to ensure i don't leave myself open for attack.



FYI, "I" is captalized.

Spelling has nothing to do with intelligence anyway.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> FYI, "I" is captalized.
> 
> Spelling has nothing to do with intelligence anyway.


That's true!  My dad has an IQ that's literally off the scale and he can't spell worth a crap!


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> FYI, "I" is captalized.




Reason: there's no need to capitalise 'i' alone anymore, cause MS Word does it for you, hence, i've gotten into a bad habbit.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Reason: there's no need to capitalise 'i' alone anymore, cause MS Word does it for you, hence, i've gotten into a bad habbit.



Using words in their proper context is important.

This my friend, is an excuse, not a reason.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

excuse me....this is not the place...nor the time to discuss your iq's and spelling issues.

its about planing a few nights of killing brain cells. psst fade you got the goods? bf you do the goods? pm me bf.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> excuse me....this is not the place...nor the time to discuss your iq's and spelling issues.
> 
> its about planing a few nights of killing brain cells. psst fade you got the goods? bf you do the goods? pm me bf.



When people begin to talk about how smart they are, my ass begins to twitch.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

great to hear....maybe you want to get some cream for your issue pepper....lol.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> When people begin to talk about how smart they are, my ass begins to twitch.




It's just your brain trying to function, which is hard when it's positioned down there.

Just ignore it like you usually do.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> That's true!  My dad has an IQ that's literally off the scale and he can't spell worth a crap!



Can be true, remember Einstein was labled "mentally handicapped" because of his dyslexia. Supposedly he had difficulty paying his own bills as well, although with science using alot of math I dunno.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Can be true, remember Einstein was labled "mentally handicapped" because of his dyslexia.




Dysloxia?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

Dyslexai?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

TCD dont make me beat you


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 9, 2003)

You're grasping.....


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

grasping


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

more like gripping!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'll grab the seat next to you TP & DG ... we'll make sure we have a great view of the happenings.



Hey suit yourselves.  Looks like FF is getting all the action that night.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 9, 2003)

Psssssssssssst. Fit Freak........she's a multi..


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Psssssssssssst. Fit Freak........she's a multi..


What's a multi


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

DM


----------



## Pepper (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What's a multi



There's a joke that needs to go here...If I were as smart at TCD, I'd think of one.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What's a multi


Old thread in the sexual forum, and he's the only one that caught it, nuf said?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

DM that was pretty bad!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

DM is lookin for an ass beating today.....whats up big guy you not doing so hot? you cant ruin everyones fun you know. 

and dave....whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What's a multi



A type of vitamin.  Or orgasim.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

OK can we stop talking about my NON-EXISTANT Sexual Life


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

Second one................  
You know we love picking on you Jodi!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OK can we stop talking about my NON-EXISTANT Sexual Life


I'm sure there are a couple of guys going to Vegas that would be more than happy to help you out


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Old thread in the sexual forum, and he's the only one that caught it, nuf said?



Hmm, and I didn't even see that thread.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> A type of vitamin.  Or orgasim.


uhm what woman wouldn't want MULTIPLE ORGASIMS???


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm sure there are a couple of guys going to Vegas that would be more than happy to help you out


You went there!! LMAO!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> uhm what woman wouldn't want MULTIPLE ORGASIMS???


Exactly! Be proud of it!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

LMFAO!!!!!!!

How did talking about Vegas lead to my orgasims!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> LMFAO!!!!!!!
> 
> How did talking about Vegas lead to my orgasims!


Don't know, but I like the turn!


----------



## tidalwaverus (Jun 9, 2003)

Lets pic one night for a hot tub party at the M-bay or luxor or?

Bummer they were both sold out already


----------



## katie64 (Jun 9, 2003)

OK, just in case I do go, which is completely up in the air at this point, things you should know about me, I'm actually very quiet and shy in person, I'm a morning person too, I tend to forget to eat but you'll know because I get bitchy if I don't, I like slow grindy dancing, other than that I'm very laid back and not alot bothers me and I'm pretty much up for anything, plus I'm like Jodi, adventurous and will try anything once........ 

And I feel like a complete virgin when it comes to strip clubs and foam thingys,.............HEHEHE, I'm serious, haha


----------



## Robboe (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tidalwaverus *_
> 
> 
> TCD don't be mad because yall  anit going



What makes you think i won't show up as a surprise?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2003)

he just wants to say that he isn't going so that he can preview the party from a distance and see if he is dealing with a bunch of goons or not....once he determines that we are TCD worthy he will join....i assure you all.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 10, 2003)

OK...looks like I missed out on all the fun last night...maybe I can get in on the action in Vegas  

Whoever mentionned the hot tub party....I'm in for that.....just keep thy hands to oneself


----------



## Robboe (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> he just wants to say that he isn't going so that he can preview the party from a distance and see if he is dealing with a bunch of goons or not....




Judging on the majority of members here, the answer to that is 'yes'.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

As much as it pains me to say so, _That_ may be an accurate statement.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 10, 2003)

You have pain speaking?

Or is the pain derrived from the nasty feeling of the rusty cogs in your brain attempting to function?


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

You call me Rusty again and I'll post your 'toothless' pic.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 10, 2003)

Well, i've already beaten you to that, so it's a bit of an empty threat, don't you think?


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

Have you?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> What makes you think i won't show up as a surprise?



Because you are too much of a panzy-ass chicken shit to show up.  That is why.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

chortle chortle. guffaw. guffaw.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 10, 2003)

I will be joining you guys in Vegas and ready to hang loose.  I will be 4 weeks out from the NPC nationals so I know J'BOS going to temped me with food (pay backs are a real bitch) , but I will not give in !! I can't wait to jam to house music with you guys. Yes believe it or not I can really tear up the dance floor.  I can see J'bo and I challenging one another to a dance off LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2003)

DM= one question.....who pissed in your cornflakes? your kind negative lately.....not gettin any?


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

I didn't piss in his cornflakes.... just hinking ab bout urine in cereal is gross, BTW!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

Huh? You talkin' to me? This DM? As in DaMayor?

Don't know what you're talking about, dear....... My response (up there) was indicative of laughter....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> I will be joining you guys in Vegas and ready to hang loose.  I will be 4 weeks out from the NPC nationals so I know J'BOS going to temped me with food (pay backs are a real bitch) , but I will not give in !! I can't wait to jam to house music with you guys. Yes believe it or not I can really tear up the dance floor.  I can see J'bo and I challenging one another to a dance off LOL


Welcome aboard!!!

I don't believe we've met, I'm butterfly


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Huh? You talkin' to me? This DM? As in DaMayor?
> 
> Don't know what you're talking about, dear....... My response (up there) was indicative of laughter....



and as for yoou laughing at people being bashed? whats that? and people ride me like a roller coaster? well someone is a little huffy and has "weiner" written on his forehead  and btw your not my friend anymore


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

What are you babbling about?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2003)

shut it mr.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

boring


----------



## katie64 (Jun 10, 2003)

Does someone need some meds.............


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

I need some Trazadone!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

When i see all of you dont think i am gonna just come over and shake your effin hand....i am gonna bowl you over with a HUGE hug.....so perv's watch your hands 

however there is not politeness on the site so i expect the same in person....no fakey personalities please


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> however there is not politeness on the site so i expect the same in person....no fakey personalities please [/FONT]



No politeness?  No politeness?

I resent that.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

maybe i was just speaking about me


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2003)

Were you?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

well ok not just me. it was a simple statement that was suppose to emphasis that people shouldnt act any different in person then they do on the site. 

except for your obsession with stripping for jodi


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well ok not just me. it was a simple statement that was suppose to emphasis that people shouldnt act any different in person then they do on the site.



But most of us ARE very different in person than on the internet (in writing).


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

k then it was a warning that I AM NOT any different.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2003)

how so?  and if that is true, why?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

i dont understand it either....maybe shy people feel they can express themselves easier behind a computer


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2003)

Oh, I am FAR from shy (okay, maybe the first 5 minutes).

Lets do this, and be honest (either or both of you).  Pick the first 5 adjectives that come to mind that describe me.  Then I will tell you whether they apply to me, live.

BTW, I am much more like my live persona in emails, for what its worth.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well ok not just me. it was a simple statement that was suppose to emphasis that people shouldnt act any different in person then they do on the site.
> 
> except for your obsession with stripping for jodi


 Did I miss something??


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Oh, I am FAR from shy (okay, maybe the first 5 minutes).
> 
> Lets do this, and be honest (either or both of you).  Pick the first 5 adjectives that come to mind that describe me.  Then I will tell you whether they apply to me, live.
> ...



this is a good game....lets play.

TP: intelligent, respectable, dedicated, reserved, fit

now what about me?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2003)

Apparently I missed it too.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Did I miss something??



the other Jodi 

PSsssst TP i made a new thread....5 describing words.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> this is a good game....lets play.
> 
> TP: intelligent, respectable, dedicated, reserved, fit
> ...



Okay so this isn't working out as planned.  Except for intelligent, I am all those things in person, perhaps not so reserved.

I was expecting things like, uptight, formal, etc, which I am not.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

well i geuss you are more like yourself on here then you thought  i said reserved cause you backed out of the stripping (just joking)


----------



## butterfly (Jul 21, 2003)

I wouldn't say he was reserved for backing out of the stripping... I would say he's true to his word as in wedding vows and also respectful of his wife.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

i know babe did you not see my smilie  i do think that he is respectable and a good man


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2003)

Wow ... I didn't know TP was married.  The stripping thing and the truth or dare should have been ruled out from the outset.  The last thing needed after a great vacation is angry spouse giving you the gears for stepping out of bounds.  TP is a good man for not follwing thru with the strip gag.    It's not often that I've seen that a man, given the opportunity to free wheel a bit while he's away from the spouse, will turn down such an opportunity.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

yes...i agree now i have to come up with dares for the married ones...just little gag things and nothing sexual...unless its the mrs.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2003)

and it's sort of a free for all with the singles ...


----------



## sawheet (Jul 22, 2003)

Striping, well I will swin naked in any pool anywhere anytime, been there done that!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2003)

I can see this Vegas trip getting out of hand in a quick hurry.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> and it's sort of a free for all with the singles ...



dont we know it.........other than vulger dares 

sawheet...thats gonna be an everyday occurance for me and the mrs......i havent gone skinny dipping yet this year......hum i better do it this weekend....running out of nice weather here


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dont we know it.........other than vulger dares


Of course ... the vulgar dares are not fun to do or watch.


> sawheet...thats gonna be an everyday occurance for me and the mrs......i havent gone skinny dipping yet this year......hum i better do it this weekend....running out of nice weather here



nice weather  ... weather has nothing to do with skinning dipping.  You do it because you can!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 22, 2003)

NT, I was planning on always choosing "truth".


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2003)

I guessed that 
And after a few rounds, that would have been dropped in favour of getting more drinks!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

NT......you try skinny dipping in -45 degree weather....ice chipping away at the lake


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NT......you try skinny dipping in -45 degree weather....ice chipping away at the lake



-45 is a little chilly, but if it's a dare ...  ... then just bring it!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2003)

-45!!!!  You guys are INSANE!!!

I turn into a popscicle when it's +45!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

me too...thats why my ad is going up today.

WANTED: single male willing to feed single fit female donuts in bed all day. must be clean shavin and like to preform oral exams. please send resumes to J'bo. deadline is Aug.1st after photoshoot


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2003)

is there an address for that?  

BF ... are you bringing a coat to Vegas for the chilly evenings?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

yes. its my email addy.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> BF ... are you bringing a coat to Vegas for the chilly evenings?


Maybe not a big heavy coat but something to keep the chill away... maybe a shawl or wrap.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2003)

I am always amazed at how the climate is so drastically different.  The evening are supposed to be around 52 (12 C)and the days 82 (27C) ... even 12 is nice for us.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

The hotter the better for me


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2003)

Me too!

52 isn't too bad... unless we are outside for long periods of time I'll probably leave the sweater in the hotel.

My fave temp is in the high 70's!!!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 22, 2003)

45, I MAY HAVE TO CHANGE INTO SHOES AND PANTS AT THAT TEMP, BUT MAYBE NOT.


----------

